# Overclocking AMD sempron



## Carson1219 (Mar 27, 2008)

I have AMD Sempron 3400+, 2ghz, 512mb ram. How can i overclock this just a touch. As of right now it is bone stock.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

read the *AMD set-ups *found in this thread

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


then as you are reading look in your bios for the settings of which they speak in those guides


once you have mastered *some* of that info / you will be ready to begin


----------

